# Soy Isoflavones works?? Success stories...



## wanna_baby

Hello ladies,
I've been TTC for 7 months now with no luck.... I've tried OPK last cycle and didn't get an Ov.. although I think I might have started testing too soon and got my period in just 18 days this month.... 

So I am thinking about starting to use Soy Iso this cycle and I've been reading up on them...
I came across somewhere the chances of conceiving boys are higher with Soy.

So I like to hear some success stories if you took Soy Iso and got pregn and if you know the sex of the baby???
And please also share if you had any negative experinces with SOy Iso..

Please share so I can feel better about taking SOy this month

Thanks a bunch! 
and congrats to all the mommies to be!!


----------



## buttercup29

hey hun, 
i am 5w+4d so not sure on the sex yet but i took soy this time and got my bfp:happydance: was my 2nd time taking the soy first time was back in april the this time thought why not give it another go... i took mine on cd3-7 150mg for 3 days and 200mg for the last 2

i had been ttc since beginging 2009 and also got told hubby had very very low count only in the 4million range and not good motiliy had mc in july so thought why not see if it will work... and it did:happydance:

sending you lots of luck and hope it works for you xx


----------



## wanna_baby

Thanks a lot buttercup!!
Gives me hope to hear stories like that... 
I just don't want it to mess up my already messed cycle.. :haha:
But I'll definetly try it this cycle and hope I can join the BFP crew next month...


----------



## chelseaharvey

Hi, i had been trying for 2.5 years, been on clomid for a year, & September was about to go private & down the road of IUIs etc

I took Soy in July on CD2-7 & ovulated although not sure when as i had a scan on CD22 & was told that i didnt look like i was about to ovulate. I for a BFP on 31st June i think i was about 10DPO

I dont know if it was the soy, but i would like to think it was seeing as nothing else was working & i had given up hope


----------



## wanna_baby

Thanks Chels!

What do you ladies use to detect OPK?? I find the sticks to be very expensive and there are only 7 in a pack... Although the digital monitors are even more expensive, maybe it's an investment... Which brand do you prefer??


----------



## southerngal2

I had been trying since Dec 09. The first month I used Soy I got my BFP! 
I really think it helped because I had VERY strong O pains and I never had that before.
It was the only thing I did different.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I got bfp the 1st month i started using clear blue fertility monitor and know quite a few people that did too. They are expensive but i think it was worth it :) shop around, i saw that they cost 99 but mine was 60 pounds xx


----------



## buttercup29

wanna_baby said:


> Thanks a lot buttercup!!
> Gives me hope to hear stories like that...
> I just don't want it to mess up my already messed cycle.. :haha:
> But I'll definetly try it this cycle and hope I can join the BFP crew next month...

my cylces were pretty all over the places ranging from 28-38 days never the same each month.... i use the cheap ov sticks from ebay get bout 30 sticks for bout £4 
xx


----------



## Gemie

I used ic ov sticks 30 for something like 2 quid off ebay and I also used the cbfm for 1 month. xx


----------



## Divinebeauty

I second clear blue digital!! worth every penny!! alot of ladies on here concieved with the clear blue digital monitor!!

The stick test never worked on me for some reason:S


----------



## Ginger84

I tried for 6 cycles with no sucess and fell pregnant on my first cycle trying soy, think i took it days 2-5. I cant say for definite if that was what did it but i was chuffed either way. I had no side effects when taking it other than it delayed ov'd by a few days.

Fx'd for you this month hun!

x


----------



## Evansangel

I used soy as i had very long cycles and no clear ovulation.

I took it for 5 days but missed a day (oops!)

I still had a long cycle, but i got my bfp at 11dpo :)


----------



## wanna_baby

ok thanks ladies, this gives me hope... i went looking for Soy Infl at walmart last night and i could not find it.. I was looking in the vitamin section... any idea where else I can get this??


----------



## wanna_baby

K, thanks for your help ladies! All the best with your 9 months!


----------



## donna-c-86

hi just thought id write to say how great i think soy iso is. ttc for nearly 3 years with no joy, didnt even know if i was oving and cycles were 100 - 150days long. then read up on soy iso and on the first cycle using it got our bfp!! yay!


----------



## wanna_baby

donna-c-86 said:


> hi just thought id write to say how great i think soy iso is. ttc for nearly 3 years with no joy, didnt even know if i was oving and cycles were 100 - 150days long. then read up on soy iso and on the first cycle using it got our bfp!! yay!

I am soo Happy for you Donna!! Congrats!!

It's too bad it's so hard to get Soy iso up here in Canada... I tried a couple of places and no luck... and it's probably too late to start for this cycle anyways... I'll just see if it happens naturally....


----------



## brillbride

bump


----------



## SidneyGirl

My DH and I tried for our second for 5 months, so I had read here on these forums about Soy and decided to give it a try, first month I tired I got a BFP, sadly ended in a MC, right after MC I went back on Soy and got a BFP that month as well and we are going strong with that pregnancy so far...I took 150mg at night from CD 3-8, I was using OPK tests and I did notice the Soy months I got better stronger lines when I was ovulating. You should check GNC Stores they carry it.

Good Luck!!


----------



## JCsquaredd

1st month trying it and I got my bfp (80mg, cd2-6).


----------



## medicine

wanna_baby said:


> Hello ladies,
> I've been TTC for 7 months now with no luck.... I've tried OPK last cycle and didn't get an Ov.. although I think I might have started testing too soon and got my period in just 18 days this month....
> 
> So I am thinking about starting to use Soy Iso this cycle and I've been reading up on them...
> I came across somewhere the chances of conceiving boys are higher with Soy.
> 
> So I like to hear some success stories if you took Soy Iso and got pregn and if you know the sex of the baby???
> And please also share if you had any negative experinces with SOy Iso..
> 
> Please share so I can feel better about taking SOy this month
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> and congrats to all the mommies to be!!

There are a few in this following topic who have gotten bfp's after taking soy isoflavones. https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387010-soy-isoflavones-poll.html


----------



## SassyLou

I had a MC in August with a very unexpected but very much wanted pregnancy. The cycle that I got pregnant in was an 8ish week cycle. I've always had irregular cycle but in the last year or so they've got longer (again). We decided that we would TTC as we realised how much we all (my son's too) wanted another child. I decided to take soy iso to try and shorten my cycle. Well it did, the first cycle I used it my cycle was only 5 weeks, which is the shortest cycle without being on the pill I've ever had. I had really strong ovulation pains. And yes I got my :bfp:.


----------



## Blue_bear

I got my bfp first month using soy, we had been trying a year. I took it cd2-7 at night 120mg. I got mine from tesco. I am totally convinced thats what got us our bfp.


----------



## wanna_baby

Thanks ladies for all the success stories on Soy. I tried soy this cycle and I don't think it's working for me. I took 2 pills of 50mg each from CD2-7. I am CD 18 and still no ovulation. I don't think I ovulate at all thus the reason for SOY. However, I think the dose might not have been enough as it said Soy is only 20mg in each pill which would have only been 40mg. So might up my dose for next cycle to see if it helps.

G'luck to those that got a BFP on Soy! So happy for you ladies.


----------



## SidneyGirl

You might have to play around with the dose and the cycle days you take it on, I had pills that were 50mg each so I took three each night.




wanna_baby said:


> Thanks ladies for all the success stories on Soy. I tried soy this cycle and I don't think it's working for me. I took 2 pills of 50mg each from CD2-7. I am CD 18 and still no ovulation. I don't think I ovulate at all thus the reason for SOY. However, I think the dose might not have been enough as it said Soy is only 20mg in each pill which would have only been 40mg. So might up my dose for next cycle to see if it helps.
> 
> G'luck to those that got a BFP on Soy! So happy for you ladies.


----------



## SassyLou

wanna_baby said:


> Thanks ladies for all the success stories on Soy. I tried soy this cycle and I don't think it's working for me. I took 2 pills of 50mg each from CD2-7. I am CD 18 and still no ovulation. I don't think I ovulate at all thus the reason for SOY. However, I think the dose might not have been enough as it said Soy is only 20mg in each pill which would have only been 40mg. So might up my dose for next cycle to see if it helps.
> 
> G'luck to those that got a BFP on Soy! So happy for you ladies.

I took CD2 46mg, CD3 92mg, CD4 138mg, CD5 138mg and CD6 184mg, and it worked (posted earlier in thread), I ovulated on CD21 which is 3 weeks earlier that my previous cycle.

Don't know if it'll help anyone but thought I'd better post!


----------



## wanna_baby

SidneyGirl said:


> You might have to play around with the dose and the cycle days you take it on, I had pills that were 50mg each so I took three each night.

Hi Sarah,
I see you are in Canada. Which brand did you take?? I bought the one from GNC that says "Soy Isoflavones concentrate".
also which days did you take them and which day did you ov? Sorry for so many questions but just wanna compare results..

Thanks,


----------



## SidneyGirl

wanna_baby said:


> SidneyGirl said:
> 
> 
> You might have to play around with the dose and the cycle days you take it on, I had pills that were 50mg each so I took three each night.
> 
> Hi Sarah,
> I see you are in Canada. Which brand did you take?? I bought the one from GNC that says "Soy Isoflavones concentrate".
> also which days did you take them and which day did you ov? Sorry for so many questions but just wanna compare results..
> 
> Thanks,Click to expand...

I am in Nova Scotia, so just happen to be looking at vitimins one day in the SuperStore and they were on sale to I grabbed them (that was while I was decided whether to try them or not).

They never moved up my ovulation, I was ovulating around CD 21-25 and that stayed the same, but I did notice my OPK tests while I used them were much easier to read, really dark on Ovulating days. I took them CD 3-8 at bedtime 150mg in total.


----------



## LiSa2010

hi! congrats!!!
what brand did you get?



JCsquaredd said:


> 1st month trying it and I got my bfp (80mg, cd2-6).


----------



## Jajajana

DH and I had been ttc for 8 months with no luck. First month on soy iso I got my BFP at 8 dpo!!! I took 160mg cd 2-6.


----------



## nfg

I do see this thread is old but figure the information in it may still be relevant to some people and since someone else revived the thread, may as well share my experience!

My husband and I TTC'd for four cycles with no success. I turned 38 during that fourth cycle. I knew my "clock was ticking." So this current cycle (my 5th cycle of TTC) I used Soy Isoflavones for the first time. I took 150 mg CD 2, 3, 4 and 5, and I took 200 mg CD 6.

It caused me to ovulate like 5-6 days earlier than I usually do (on CD14 instead of CD19 or 20). 

And at 11 DPO, I took a pregnancy test... and it was positive!! That would make me currently 4 weeks and 3 days pregnant today.

HOWEVER, the day I ovulated, I had some spotting, which I took to be ovulation spotting... I normally never get that but read that the increased estrogen from taking Soy could make it more likely. But by the next day, the "spotting" turned into bleeding like a light period, and the next day it was heavier bleeding like a moderate period. Same the next day. I even used tampax. Then it got lighter again for a day and seemed to be going away, then just spotting when I wiped for a couple of days, then gone.

I had no idea if I'd totally messed up my cycle and it had "reset" or if the Soy/estrogen caused longer-lasting ovulation bleeding, or what. Hoped it was nothing more serious (read one account of the estrogen causing fibroids or something...). Figured I would just have to wait and see- either I'd get a BFP or I'd eventually get my period again and I'd have to wait and see if that still happened around the usual time or what.

As it turned out, like I said, I got a BFP 11 DPO. The spotting had only been stopped for two or three days by that point.

But then it started again when I got my BFP (which was on June 17th). Nothing major...basically I would get brownish spotting, every single time I wiped, only when I wiped. That was the case 6/17, 6/18, 6/19, 6/20 and 6/21. Then 6/22, 6/23 and today, sometimes the spotting is pink and sometimes it is brown. This morning it was kind of dark pink which was worrisome but then the next time I wiped it was lighter and brownish again.

I've had only very mild, infrequent cramps that don't last long and aren't particularly painful which is pretty normal in pregnancy anyway... so far no red blood, no clots, no bad cramps etc., but it's still very early...

My doctor doesn't normally see patients until they are 7 weeks along so my first appointment isn't supposed to be until 7/15. But I did call the doctor and request that they do bloodwork to test my HCG levels.

I went on 6/20 and my levels were 410. I went again on 6/22, 45 hours later, and my levels were 587. That was only like a 46 percent increase. So when the doctor called with the results, he said that "they did rise, but not as much as I hoped." 

He said they like to wait until levels are in the three or four thousands before they do an ultrasound and that for now we should continue to monitor my HCG levels. He did ask if I had kids already, if this was a planned pregnancy, if I ever had a tubal pregnancy, or any surgeries related to my tubes, etc. He said if I got heavy bleeding or bad cramps ("not mild cramps, these would be pretty severe") I should call back. 

So, anyway, I am going again this morning to repeat the HCG test and should get the results this afternoon. I'm quite nervous, no idea if this pregnancy is going to end up being viable or not. I did phone yesterday and leave a message for the doctor asking that they also test my progesterone levels when I go today, so hopefully he did end up faxing over a prescription for that, too... I'll find out when I get there like two hours from now!

It IS encouraging to see that several people in this thread used Soy and got pregnant and DIDN'T miscarry. But I can't tell yet whether I am going to be that lucky, I'm not feeling overly optimistic at the moment.

I think when my doctor calls with results of HCG this afternoon, I'm going to request an earlier appointment just to talk and go over history and I'm going to tell him about the soy and the history with the bleeding this month etc and see what he has to say about it all.


----------



## spellfairy

Crossing my fingers for u nancy. X


----------



## Rin731

donna-c-86 said:


> hi just thought id write to say how great i think soy iso is. ttc for nearly 3 years with no joy, didnt even know if i was oving and cycles were 100 - 150days long. then read up on soy iso and on the first cycle using it got our bfp!! yay!

I'm the same. My average cycle (according to one of those online calculators) is an average of 101 days. Got my period yesterday, ran out and grabbed some soy. Taking 80 mg CD 1-5! Hoping for the same result as you!


----------



## Jojono2

Rin731 any update??? Has it done anything for you? I'm on cycle day 17 and haven't noticed any symptoms of ovulation, I have pcos and am not really convinced this will work for me but will keep updated


----------



## harri

Soy made me ovulate after 5 months with no ovulation and I just got my BFP :) xxx


----------



## Jojono2

harri said:


> Soy made me ovulate after 5 months with no ovulation and I just got my BFP :) xxx

Congratulations Harris, :-D how long ago did you find out? How much soy did you take? Any other info would be very much appreciated


----------



## harri

Hey! 

I found out 5 days ago. 

I took soy CD2-CD6 and the following dosage:

CD2 160mg
CD3 160mg
CD4 200mg
CD5 200mg
CD6 200mg

I ovulated on CD21 and got my BFP at 10dpo. 

Hope this helps. xxxx


----------



## Jojono2

Do you have pcos? Just wondering cause you said you didn't ovulate? Did you have any symptoms whilst taking it and did you take temps or opks?


----------



## harri

I don't have PCOS, I think I messed up my hormones when I got a bad case of flu early this year. 

I got a headache when I started and I did temp and OPK. 

Here's my chart:
My Ovulation Chart

I used my clearblue fertility monitor and opks and got these:
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/d3c1f52a.jpg

I got it wrong before, I ov'd on CD22 xxx


----------



## Jojono2

Thank you very much for your info, again congrats and a happy and healthy 9 months to you x x x


----------



## Rin731

Jojono2 said:


> Rin731 any update??? Has it done anything for you? I'm on cycle day 17 and haven't noticed any symptoms of ovulation, I have pcos and am not really convinced this will work for me but will keep updated

No news yet. Pretty sure I Oved recently, so here's to hoping. :thumbup:


----------



## spellfairy

Good luck. I went took a lot of soy over 5 days think holland and Barrett ones about 8/9 a dAy and got such. Healthy egg it split giving me my lovely twins:) currently I'm 24 weeks pregnant on sat


----------



## Jojono2

Conrats spellfairy, do twins run in your family? What days did you take the soy? X


----------



## spellfairy

Non identicals run in families and yes I have a few sets in mine however these are identicals (big healthy egg split) I had a loss so obviously not a great egg to start with:( this time I took soy to promote healthy egg. By third month I'd given up a little:( took it on day 23456 maybe even seven I just remember thinking ack it ll do no harm! Delighted as Ian having identical twin boys ;)


----------



## Jojono2

I am on cd 20 and yesterday and today I have broken out, one big painful one right in the middle of my forehead :-( and one on my jawline and lipline, i sometimes get spots b4 af is due but never this early? Anyone have any idea what this is? X


----------



## Munnchkin

Hello ladies! I too have PCOS Jojono, and I am on cd6 right now and I've been trying soy this cycle. I started it on cd3 at 200mg, then cd4 took 160mg, and cd5 160mg, I plan on taking 200mg tonight and then 200mg tomorrow. I also take Metformin (but I kind of stopped taking it due to the GI upsets, but I just started again this cycle for obvious reasons ;) since it's supposed to help with the PCOS). Wish me luck! I'll keep you's updated!


----------



## zennie

I took soy for 2 cycles, cd 2-6, 160mg.
Was using opk's and had 3 days of + opk's with very strong ovulation pains.
Conceived on the 2nd cycle :dance:
Got a bfp at 10 dpo. 
Am 7 weeks today :thumbup:


----------



## Jojono2

Congrats Zennie, it's nice to hear success stories, keeps me positive, munnchkin, I'm hoping that the soy helps my cycles cause I've never had one month the same, are you irregular? I already have a 4 1/2 year old, but he was a complete surprise, I didn't find out till I was 9 weeks gone with him!!!! X x x


----------



## Stinas

Thank you all for your wonderful stories! 
This is my first cycle on soy and I am hoping to contribute a bfp story soon!


----------



## cherry22

I took soy and have pcos! i took 80,120,160,200,200 on days 3-7! i took it back in august then missed a cycle out then took it again sept and im now 6 weeks! and praying its a sticky one!!! xx


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: congrats on your :bfp: :hugs:

this is my first cycle doing soy, i did 3-7 = 120, 120, 160, 160, 200 FXed :thumbup:


----------



## Babykiser

I took soy this cycle to get my bfp!!! I also took it during my July cycle, but I had a chemical :(
This was my 3rd cycle taking soy and I took 120mg on cd3-7. Soy has worked for me 2 out of 3 times!!!!! Good luck to all u ladies trying soy! :dust: :dust:


----------



## biliboi2

I took soy this cycle when I got my bfp. My last cycle was 90+ days. This cycle I o'd on cd 48 and got my bfp 15dpo on cd63. Good luck to all you ladies trying soy!


----------



## spellfairy

Took soy days 3/4/5/6/7 maybe even 2 I'd given up hope as I was ovulation but couldn't catch the egg, and boy was it one egg to catch! So good it split to give me' two beautiful boys ;) I'm 30 weeks on sat;) saw them on 3G wow:) can't believe this time last year I was bleeding and then lost my first boy in jab at 19 weeks and here I m with two now. I believe soy gave me' a healthy egg As I'm 35


----------



## Stinas

Thanks for the good stories ladies!! 
its giving me a lot of hope!


----------



## messymommy

I am so glad I found this thread! I just wanted to give it a bump. I took Soy this cycle CD3-7, 80mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg, 160mg. I hope it works for me like those in this thread!


----------



## Bride2b

Are there any more SOY babies out there? I am going to start next month once AF shows, my cycle has gone whack since I lost my son at 19 weeks. My first cycle is going on forever so hopefully soy will make me OV earlier!


----------



## Kitty1979

Bride2b said:


> Are there any more SOY babies out there? I am going to start next month once AF shows, my cycle has gone whack since I lost my son at 19 weeks. My first cycle is going on forever so hopefully soy will make me OV earlier!

I`m so sorry to hear about your son. 

I came off the pill start of Oct periods went back to regular after one month but no OV at all, not even a faint line on the OPK. Took SOY days 1-5 of last cycle, pos OPK and then BFP yesterday and tested again this morning with clear blue and stated 2-3 wks. I`m not saying it was just the SOY but it didnt do any harm.

Good luck TTC xx


----------



## iwntabump984

I too took soy this month 120 mg cd 1-5 currently on cd 12, this is our 4th cycle ttc since I miscarried at 11wks on oct 2, 2011, have not had any cramping yet just a mild headaches hoping for a strong egg and then a BFP


----------



## Bride2b

Kitty1979 said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Are there any more SOY babies out there? I am going to start next month once AF shows, my cycle has gone whack since I lost my son at 19 weeks. My first cycle is going on forever so hopefully soy will make me OV earlier!
> 
> I`m so sorry to hear about your son.
> 
> I came off the pill start of Oct periods went back to regular after one month but no OV at all, not even a faint line on the OPK. Took SOY days 1-5 of last cycle, pos OPK and then BFP yesterday and tested again this morning with clear blue and stated 2-3 wks. I`m not saying it was just the SOY but it didnt do any harm.
> 
> Good luck TTC xxClick to expand...

:happydance: happy & healthy 9 months to you xxx I love to hear a positive soy story xx


----------



## Bride2b

iwntabump984 said:


> I too took soy this month 120 mg cd 1-5 currently on cd 12, this is our 4th cycle ttc since I miscarried at 11wks on oct 2, 2011, have not had any cramping yet just a mild headaches hoping for a strong egg and then a BFP

Sorry for your loss, good luck....let us know how you get on. x


----------



## J.Kiera

Thanks for the good read ladies & sorry to those with losses. Im about to hop on the soy train :)


----------



## Lola_Star

J.Kiera said:


> Thanks for the good read ladies & sorry to those with losses. Im about to hop on the soy train :)

Me 2 xx

Good luck to all :dust::dust:


----------



## Mas1118

I am starting soy tomorrow cd 3 -7. Not sure about dose though. I think I will try 160, 160, 160, 200, 200. or something like that. I had bloodwork and scan today and they said I had 8 follicles on one side and 5 on the other - all small of course so I am hoping to mature some of them. My RE thinks we have an egg quality issue so I am on DHEA and CoQ10 and I have heard soy helps. Anyone have any advice on dosage??


----------



## cluckerduckie

I think I posted this on a different thread in TTC. I have a success story with soy iso.
At least I think I did. I was on the bc implanon and had a ectopic pg in March of this year. DH talked about it and we decided to get it removed. For me to even get an ectopic, with my husband's SA's coming back soooo low, I was impressed that we even got an ectopic. Well, the implanon was removed the day I had a d&c and was told that when af showed again, that I could start trying. For precautionary measures, I took prenatals ever since the d&c, and finally in May af arrived. I was reading on soy iso and was thinking if it actually worked. Took 160 mg CD5-9. DH's SA came back still with the saddening info telling us that he was still very unlikely to have children so we thought, why not? It is cheaper than doing IUI or going to a fertility clinic for him. I got a positive OPK on the 22 of May and the following weekend, my birthday being the 28th, (25-29) we locked ourselves up in a hotel and had a few drinks. Mainly, to relax and just celebrate some "us" time. I got a positive on a hpt on the 6th of June and here I am now, 9 weeks pg. :3 I definitely felt O pains on the 28th where they lasted for a day. (That day, we bd'd 3X) and 2 out of 3, :O at the same time.:blush:
We really had so much bd'ing that I couldn't tell you which position or what day I think we concieved. I know that when he did finish, I propped my butt up on a pillow and fell asleep because I was so worn out. I was told that the quality of semen goes down with the increase of sex. However, we were told by DH's doctor that if he were to have kids, he needed to have a lot of sex. So, viola! :happydance:
We have been incredibly happy since seeing little yoshi on the screen with her little heartbeat! :cloud9:
:thumbup: I recommend soy to anyone wanting to try! AND TO RELAX. Stress does more to your reproductive system than you think. :)


----------



## mrsclayton

Hey to all, 
My DF and I have been TTC for atleast 11 months now. I am quite healthy and show no signs of PCOS. My cycles are anywhere from 28-34 days; which makes it hard to determine when I actually O :shrug: I was thinking about trying Soy my next cycle but am not sure of which doses are most effective. I was thinking: 80,80,120,160,200. Any suggestions?

-Thanks And GoodLuck to all my TTC'ers :thumbup:


----------



## mzbabes

Hi all

new to this site but my iso's are in the post at the momet, got them off ebay.

Longest 4-6 days wait ever.

I am so excited to try these as i was on Depo Provera and periods stopped completely, waiting for a 2nd blood test to see if i'm o'ing or now :wacko:.

Hopeing Soy will help with this.

Good luck to everyone on soy, ill keep posted once mine eventually arrive. 

:dust:


----------



## my miracle

So my to my miracle i have been ttc for 10 months now with no success so to soy my first time taking it was last nite no side effects so far took it at nite im taking it cycle day 3/7 first dosage was 80 mg my cycle is regular and i ovulate on my own just want a strong ovulation strong mature healthy eggs and a strong bfp and a healthy sticky one hoping for twins will be my biggest blessing ladies pray for me for a bfp and healthy 9 months for me hope this is my month and im doing the same praying for the ladies baby dust to all and hope yall get your sticky beans soon


----------



## my miracle

So my to my miracle i have been ttc for 10 months now with no success so to soy my first time taking it was last nite no side effects so far took it at nite im taking it cycle day 3/7 first dosage was 80 mg my cycle is regular and i ovulate on my own just want a strong ovulation strong mature healthy eggs and a strong bfp and a healthy sticky one hoping for twins will be my biggest blessing ladies pray for me for a bfp and healthy 9 months for me hope this is my month and im doing the same praying for the ladies baby dust to all and hope yall get your sticky beans soon


----------



## Tanni_Pants

I've used Soy Iso twice, one with no success. Although it did knock about 10 days off my cycle :thumbup:
On my first cycle taking it I gradually upped my dose from 80-200 over days 3-7.
This cycle I took 200 on 3-7 had helluva strong O pains and TA-DA!! Got my BFP at 9dpo, I'm 7 weeks today and heading for a scan in a few hours.


----------



## biliboi2

Yipee! I really do think soy helps if you have looooooooooong cycles x


----------



## BayBee_Fever

i have been ttc for 6 months. im 23 and never thought id have any trouble with it :nope: .. starting Soyiso this month and very excited after reading these stories. any suggestions on the mgs to take daily? seems liek everyone is taking diff amounts??


----------



## biliboi2

messymommy said:


> I am so glad I found this thread! I just wanted to give it a bump. I took Soy this cycle CD3-7, 80mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg, 160mg. I hope it works for me like those in this thread!

I believe this is also what I took but will check


----------



## LisK

Bumping. Any more success stories?


----------



## UtahUtesGal

I'm 23 and am about to start TTC again. I got pregnant for the first time ever in March, with twins, and sadly one was entopic that caused me to lose my left tube entirely and I the one that uterine I miscarried due to all complications that the entopic cause since we didn't know it there were two until after I ended up in the hospital for emergency surgery.

Because I lost my left tube entirely the dr said it would take twice as long to get pregnant and I'll have to be monitored with early ultrasounds even though the bad tube is 100% gone and I have never had an entopic in my right tube just to be on the safe side.

I just started Soy Isoflavones yesterday, and am very hopeful with hearing all these success stories. 

**baby dust to all TTC**


----------



## Missbx

Hello ladies I'm cd68 still waiting for Af I'm trying my first cycle of soy when Af arrives x


----------



## Smithy93

This is my first cycle trying soy isoflavones I don't have pcos but I don't think I ovulate in my own I never got ewcm and I'm hoping this will finally help :(
I really want my rainbow baby :( 
Was anyone ever nervous or really scared at first?


----------



## LisK

Just wanted to post and say that I got my BFP this morning - 1st cycle using soy!


----------



## Smithy93

LisK said:


> Just wanted to post and say that I got my BFP this morning - 1st cycle using soy!

Wow!! Congrats this is my first cycle using soy did you baby snake a lot and how my h mg did you take??? Xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Don't want to put a downer on this thread but just a little note of caution that SI are not for everyone and in some instances can make things worse. I took them for 3 months when TTC as I had irregular cycles and I'm afraid they just made my cycles longer and I had less ovulation signs on them than I did when I wasn't taking them. I stopped and 2 cycles got my BFP. Miscarried that time but stayed off them and am pregnant again now. 
Like I say I wouldn't say not to try them but just keep an eye on your cycles and make sure they're not having a negative effect. 
Hope you all get your babies soon :flower:


----------



## MummyDonz

Why am I getting light spotting/bleeding on cd14,15,16,16 and now 18? I took soy. My temp dropped when I was bleeding but hasn't gone up so no confirmed ovulation. Any ideas?


----------



## Dreambaby69

bump


----------



## traylee01

im cd 18 today and i had spotting last night and this is my first month using soy
i have never had spotting before ever with O, my opks are also thing very light line. been testing for 7 days
Help anyone, i havent gotten any paper i was doing a cervix check and pulled finger out TMI sorry and was blood on it and cervix feels little open where as usually feels like dimp


----------

